# serious question



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Well its confirmed when ur on the brink of death DP/DR dissapears
I had a seriouus concussion two or tree days ago(dno memory part of my brain no longer works, used to have photographic memory

ANYONE had a concussion before HOW long and serious can the "temporay symptoms last/be?

My emotional blunting is now emotional noneexistance.

I cant even get erection or orgasm.
Will ecstasy ive emotions even i they brain is injured?

If I dont got emotions by nxt wek I cant go on this is unbearable.

I know my destiny is suicide. Its proven

The irst day I decide "to hell with DP/DR ill recover " I get braindamage YEAYEAYEAYAAEAEy ill kill the next person who says there is a God.
The worst is that I cant get angry sad scared or anythng IM ALREADY DEAD.

Give me hope CAN emotions come back after concussion? SERIOUS ANSWES ONLY

No jokes please I dont understand them anymore(not kidding somethng is seriosly wrong, I should be in panic but cant feel


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

The brain can recover from very serious damage. Its just a question of time.

The only way to recover is to fight it every day and stay positive.

Hang in there dude.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

but even when EVERY SINGLE EMOTION is gone?


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Mate you are feeling an emotion...its called despair.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

No hats exactky it I dont EEL it I KNOWIT intellectually bu I dont feeel shit.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

It sounds as though it has temporarily made the DP worse. You can and will feel again - it may seem like a hollow promise but its not. Hang in there man


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hang on. You will get your emotions back... you have to give it time. Don't waste all the effort you've already put into getting better.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah but this isnt psychological this is that y skull fractured and most likelycaused frontal lobe damage

Frontal lobe is the hoe of personaity, emotions, selfawareness artistic/creative thought ALL that Ive lived for

Now I stare blank into the air and write my goodbyes withot sheddin a tear

I already plan my funeral, ill give it a week


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont know where you are from mate, but you only have to look at what happened to a TV presenter in England called Richard Hammond to see how the brain can recover in amazing circumstances.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

You'd be astonished how well the human body/brain can recover from almost anything! The key is to relax, keep positive and distract with something constructive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I certianly hope you've seem differerntly. a lobe fracuture would cause neuro problems not DP. Listen I got better and you can feel emotion. Its possible just put your energy into healing. Its there you


----------



## hotrille (May 10, 2007)

Mentally Ill, take really, really hot baths and just try to relax. Sit still for a moment and just breathe deeply, focusing on relaxation. Don't fret, is there really that much damage from your concussion? Is there swelling of the brain, bleeding or memory loss or anything? If possible, and this is just a hypothesis for now, and if you have the time, please get your autonomic nervous system checked and demand for tests. Maybe this might turn up with something physical with your body, and then you'll know. Go outside and sit in the sun for hours, and just try to relax. This is going to sound weird, but the brain is not the only seat of your emotions...


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Time heals everything mate, just ride it out.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a concussion from a severe hit in the head by a metal piece of an exploded tank. (during war in bosnia)

what happened after that?

-8 days in coma
-over 3 months of complete physical paralizes
-3 years of non-existing emotions (i.e. when they told me i might never walk again i didnt care. my sister died i couldnt cry nor feel sad)
-after 3 years i started treatment with ANTIDEPRESSANTS

How am I doing now? EXCELLENT!!!! 8)

mentally ill. ur problem is minor comparing to mine. i know how u feel and my story doesnt help u much at this point but eventually u will heal. give it timeand get professional help.

Mohammad (medos friend)


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Amazing story man sually Id be inspired and hope would lit up in my soul(brain) but now nuthn

See Im not a weak person Im no quitter but this is my story the last 4 years:

Attention Decfict disorder - not too bad

Body Dysmorphia Disorder - extreme to the ppoint it alone made me suicidal

Panic disorder - extreme 20 panic attacks a day

Severe Depression - extreme 24/7

TMJD - can barely eat

Migraines

Pure O - extreme CONSTANT obsessions over DELUSIONAL thoughts

Underweight - very much 17 BODY MASS INDEX so constant physial fatigue

3 minor concussions - notin to complain about until this 4th one

Loss of closest loved ones dad, uncle, granddad etc. - added to my depression

Delusions - the worst

DP/DR - yall know how this feels

Im just 19 and feel that WTF im never gon get a chance at life

Now this fracture in my skull I feel dead

I DONT FEEL THE CENTER OF SELF anymore, so I feel like air inside
I stare blan in the wall and when my mom ask me questions I answer "What who are you how do you spell YOU"

You were extremely lucky and I cant imagine how it felt.
and by NO means am I sayin mine is worse than urs Im just FEDUP

Did the body paralize heal? is that possible

Ive never had any physial injuries except bruises tmjd and concussions
I dont feel my body at all I look at it and dont understand its mine, I ant eel it, wen something scares me, IM not scared but my body goes shock but not me its like some nerves is fucedup or somethin after the head injury
This is not like DP/DR but direct result of my headinjury and I just want to die

Also I injuried my head the worst plae possible frontal lobes, house of: personality, emotions , selfawareness, consciousness, creativity , abstract thinkin THE HUMAN/PERSONAL part of the brain


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

And spirit yeh decreased libido is a symptom of depression but up until that concssion I had 5 orgasms a day and more sexual energy than ANYONE ive ever met.

Tis is a direct result of my head smashing into metal in a highspeed in air

Mainly it feels like I loss the selfawareness I stare in the mirror but noone is staring back

NOT LIKE DP/DR

and no Im not angry I said that as a metaphor... Like Id kill to FEEL the anger to kill someone

I have none nada szero emotions not like DP/DR blunting

Also I notice Im writing te same things over, whih I never did before I had PERFECT PHOTOGRAPHIC memory now no new memories form I forget that I wrote this in 5minutes


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes I healed from paralizes except my left ear is kinda numb, cant hear well on it and hear some buzzing in it. Thats nothing comparing to doctors prognosis that I might never walk or be normal again. I had brain and back surgery.

The hardest part was emotional numbness. i felt like I was already dead or sometimes I was certain my life is a dream so i was pinching my self to wake up but it was hard to even feel the pinch. That accident or incident caused my left rib to pop out (not thru the skin) and I looked weird chested. I was also very skinny but I never gave up. I think religion helped me a lot.

So I started to see psychologists, different neurologists, psychiatrists, counselorrs. therapists, spirutal people etc. Slowly my feeling were coming back. THATS WHEN I REALIZED MY SISTER WAS REALLY DEAD and then i cried a bit. I gained some weight, my rib become almost unnoticable and I was back. This happened in 1993 and in 1998 I was 90% better. Today im almost 100% except occasional anxiety.

you can heal and you will if you work on it. Sure it is hard right now but people survive worse. Start with a trustworthy therapist or even physician and in worst case even in emergence dept. and dont be shy to tell him every single thing.

if you do that, in 1-2 years u'll be 90-100% normal including delusions, OCD and depression. Yes even if it is caused by concussion. No permament damage can be caused by your concussion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks

See my MAIN problem is simple: I tink noone else exist and now I dont feel myself I have nuthn to compare others to myself


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

MentallyIll said:


> Thanks
> 
> See my MAIN problem is simple: I tink noone else exist and now I dont feel myself I have nuthn to compare others to myself


Tell me about it. At least you can feel physical pain unlike me before. If you are strong enough you will eventually cure with maximum professional help.

It is like you are walking in a totally dark tunnel without any light and all alone. There is no going back. You can only (seemingly blindly) keep going or die in that tunnel. The tunnel has only 1 path and If you keep going you will find light and life. the same life you once enjoyed.

however if you kill urself there may be something billion times worse waiting for you after. you never know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Nah religion/spiritality is what caused this I know death is the end

My sister just callled and I kept wondering if it is the cellphone who talks to me

Were you this bad


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

MentallyIll said:


> Nah religion/spiritality is what caused this I know death is the end
> 
> My sister just callled and I kept wondering if it is the cellphone who talks to me
> 
> Were you this bad


You cant know if death is the end. No one knows. period.

I wondered if I was alien or if i was devil. Once I was about to eat some chicken food and I didn't touch it because I was afraid it might have been human flesh. Once my wife made some food of bread and meat mixed and it looked like a mini graveyard so it freaked me out.

Many delusioanl thoughts and obsessions were tortureing me. My brother also suffered from extreme OCD including Body Dysmorphic Disorder. He is better now after 4 years.

If you decide to live and fight, you will win. Just how it all started gradually, it will heal gradually.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah I kept tellin myself that for so long

Cured the BDD totally the panic disorder and were left with the rest but KNEW i was gon beat it

Now I know I have PHYSICALLY damaged my braintissue if it was just the "reading" part or sometin I wouldnt CARE bu its te essential"soul" part of the brain, its te ME that is nnumbed

I pray to god even if i KNOW he doesnt exist that Ill heal me ut IT DOESNT HAPPEN

Im still in denial

My brother just crashed his car 1hour ago and nearly died called me hysterically and I was like "o ok man I gotta go I cant speak" and kept lookin at the wall for 1hour dno if hes hurt or not.. makes no difference tho

WTF why should I go on

Here I am WTF i cant even care AT ALL

Not metaporically psychosomatic dp/dr style BUT SERIOUSLY


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

"This time I will recover or die trying" - quoted from your sig.

Stick to that intent, its EXTREMELY powerful. Reinforce it every day.

Committing suicide is not trying to recover.

If you feel suicidal and you die trying to heal, well, you got your wish anyway.

But if you recover, then one day you'll be able to look back on all this and smile.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Of course u dont care about ur brother cuz thats natural for this disorder.

U said u physically damaged ur brain soul. U didnt u just shook it and these r temporary symptoms of the trauma. I am the one who literally had my head cracked and still recovered.

Either way, go see a neuro and psychologist. push your self into it. You will be the winner on the end and happy to be alive.

Im tellin u this from my experience.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

How do you know it isnt permanent

Reemember Ive had 3 prior grade 2 concussions and recovered over night
Never ever lasted 1 week without ANY sign of improvement

Also I cracked my one temporal facial nerve and is paralyzed on top of the forehead can this heal

How long should I expect to see any improvements//reovery/healing from this ITS unbearble


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

It depends how long it will take to heal. You should go see a neuro and do an mri and few other tests. If they find something damaged then they will tell you if they can cure it. Thats how you can know if it is permanent or temporary. If they find nothing then psychologist will take care of it.

I am willing to bet anything that it cannot be permanent or incurable from concussion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

.


----------

